
Understanding herpes simplex virus immunity to inform vaccine design (2016) - tosh
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4973325/
======
simonblack
I've never had a cold sore in my life. My first wife often got them.

I put down my 'immunity' to having chicken-pox when I was somewhere around 3-6
months old. Looks like my young system got such a workout from it that I don't
allow any herpes viruses to come near me.

Then again, I'm not going to tempt fate by going out and screwing a few girls
with genital herpes just to be certain.

